
The New Systems Engineer - kiyanwang
https://mattouille.com/articles/2019-01/the-new-systems-engineer/
======
lotaezenwa
In my experience, a systems engineer is an engineer that produces complex
systems from a common set of equations or balances much like Industrial
Engineering. Nothing more nothing less.

